# PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. März 2015)

*PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

					Nur in der DVD-Ausgabe der PCGH 04/2015 (ab 4.3.): Kaspersky Lab und PC Games Hardware sorgen mit Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 dafür, dass Sie online sicher unterwegs sind. Wir verraten Ihnen wertvolle Tipps, wie Sie die Software optimal nutzen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

Meh

Ich bleibe lieber bei Ratiopharm


----------



## Shurchil (3. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

Ui, find ich besser als irgendein Jahre-altes Game (meine Meinung).  

Taugt Kaspersky denn was Schutz in Realtion zu Leistungseinbußen angeht?


----------



## spockilein (3. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

Eine Anti-Viren-Software von den Russen auf den Computer benutzen und gegen die NSA und Co. schimpfen.
Gibt es solche Dummen PCGH Leser?


----------



## Pikus (3. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

Da ist die Gefahr einer Backdoor der von dir genannten NSA jedenfalls am geringsten


----------



## spockilein (3. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*



Pikus schrieb:


> Da ist die Gefahr einer Backdoor der von dir genannten NSA jedenfalls am geringsten



Und bringt mir dafür irgendwelche Russen-Viren oder solches Zeugs auf den PC.
Auch nicht Besser.


----------



## Pikus (3. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

Wenn du das sagst


----------



## Christoph1717 (3. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

Ich hatte einige Zeit das Microsoft Seurity Esentiel, das hat auch sein Zweck erfüllt (Ich habe mir kein Viruns eingefangen).
Aber eine gute Gelegenheit das Kasperky mal zu testen .

Aber die Spiele im Heft sind teilweise auch ganz ok.
Manche hätte ich nie gekauft als Spiel im Handel, aber wenn es schon in Heft ist kann man es ja mal veruchen...


----------



## pitpiti (5. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

ich will nur sagen "DANKE SCHÖN" an PCGH


----------



## pedi (5. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

ich habe mir heute die printausgabe für 3,99 gekauft.
der aufkleber mit den key war nicht dabei. gibts den nur bei der 5,50 ausgabe, oder hat man den geklaut?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

Ahoi!



pedi schrieb:


> ich habe mir heute die printausgabe für 3,99 gekauft.
> der aufkleber mit den key war nicht dabei. gibts den nur bei der 5,50 ausgabe, oder hat man den geklaut?



Die Vollversion ist exklusiv in der DVD-Heftversion zu finden. Vielleicht kannst du das Heft ja gegen Aufpreis umtauschen. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## pedi (5. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

ok, danke dir.
nö, lohnt nicht, habs für eine zugfahrt gekauft.


----------



## pedi (8. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

ist es legal diesen key zu veröffentlichen?
habe ihn in zwei anderen foren gesehen.


----------



## SmokeyX (9. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

Hiho PCGH-Team,

Ist es möglich 2 Keys nach einander zu benutzen? 

Ich habe mir jetzt die DVD Ausgabe gekauft und spiele jetzt mit dem Gedanken eine weitere zu kaufen damit ich in haben Jahr den 2 Key benutzen kann.


----------



## LeBernie (7. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

Hallo,

ich hätte da ein Problem:

Jetzt habe ich mich endlich dazu entschlossen, Kaspersky von der PCGH 04/15 zu installieren. Auf dem Arbeitsrechner hat das prima geklappt.
Und daher wollte ich es auf dem Spielerechner auch installieren. Hier klappt aber die Registrierung nicht.
Kaspersky behauptet, dass die Testversion abgelaufen ist.
Ich habe aber die Version von der DVD installiert.

Gibt es da trotzdem eine Beschränkung, obwohl eigentlich für 3 PC's deklariert?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Straycatsfan (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 05/2015*

Ich finde für Ausgabe 4 leider keinen Sammler mehr, Problem da:
AW: Kaspersky AV mal getestet, nun Heftaktions Kaspersky auf ewig nicht aktivierbar? really?

Hatte Kaspersky auf rundlaufen getestet, dann das heft erworben, nun ist es egal welche Version man installiert, Kaspersky weiss dass schon mal eine Testversion auf dem System war, und der 180 Tage Key der Ausgabe läuft leider nicht unter NFR sondern 183 Tage Testversion, das kann es ja wohl nicht sein, 3 mal 6 Monate für die Tonne, oder wie wäre ein möglicher Workaround?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

Es war der gut versteckte 7. Thread im Feedback-Forum... ich war mal so frei, deinen Beitrag hier reinzuschieben.


----------



## Straycatsfan (17. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH 04/2015 DVD: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 gratis - Vollversion für 6 Monate und 3 PCs*

Der war nicht gut versteckt, aber selbst der Kollege über mir hat ja seit 10 tagen keine Hilfe bekommen. .(


----------

